

ApartmentRatings.com showing source code in home page - vlad
http://www.apartmentratings.com

======
henning
Is that like the Web 2.0 equivalent of your zipper being down?

------
vlad
I just discovered this problem myself. What do you think happened, and how can
this be prevented? This reminded me of the Facebook source code leak.

~~~
ivank
Putting executable server-side code in your static document root and using a
language that encourages it.

------
rksprst
What language is that? Looks like c# or java?

~~~
__
JSP.

